# newbie questions about Habistat Heat Mat High Power and standard mats



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

kinda of a set of newbie questions... what is the difference between the Habistat Heat Mat High Power and their standard mats is it literally their hotter, or is it theres more to them then that? how much hotter does the 6x11 high power mat at 15w get compard to the same size mat at 7w? is the heat delivered in a differnt way for example? some general info about them would be greatfull


----------



## InternetReptile (Aug 2, 2008)

*Heat mat*

These heat mats are twice the power as your normal heat mat and because of this they should be used in different ways. They are intended to be used on the roof or the side of your vivariums and never on the floors due to the heat that these produce.
Always use a thermostat with them and never cover them with substrates ect.
They are really good heat mats for providing back ground temps but not for direct heat.


----------



## Sam8819 (Feb 1, 2015)

Got it!! I own a 7w 6x11 habistat mat and it's for a burrowing amphibian so it is on the side of a 30x30x30cm Exo terra it's getting about 3-5c short of what I need would you use the high powered version that's 15w??


----------

